# Top 10 Must Have Car Care Products?



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

Guys,

I am looking to get feedback on the top products you would recommend.
I know many products are more or less the same and also with a good APC a lot can be done, including exterior and interior cleaning.

What I am looking for is the top products you recon are really worth it. I usually buy stuff from Halfords but I have also experimented a bit of other products such as IronCut for wheels or some 303 for my exterior black trim. But I was not 100% satisfied in all cases.

So what do you recon guys?

Tyres:
Wheels:
Leather:
Body shampoo:
Carpet cleaner:
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing:
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking):
Wax:
Polish:
Chrome trim/exhaust tip:

If I missed something, feel free to comment.

There are so many products out there, I really don't know what to buy now.

Thanks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Tyres: Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Wheels: Gtechniq C5 to seal, and shampoo to clean after
Leather: Gtechniq W2 to clean and Ctechniq L1 to protect
Body shampoo: Bilt Hamber Auto Wash
Carpet cleaner: Chemical Guys Nonsense Interior cleaner
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: clean with apc and ipa then Gtechniq c4 to coat.
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Autosmart Bio Brisk
Wax: Sealant, Gtechniq C2 (or C1 if your special)
Polish: Chemical Guys Optical Cut v36 and v38 by DA with microfibre pad.
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Gtechniq C5


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oh and this thread wont help you decide, as most answers will be completely different lol


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Tyres: Megs hot shine
Wheels: Biliary or AG custom wheel cleaner
Leather: Not a clue
Body shampoo: Bilt hamber shampoo
Carpet cleaner: Vax solution via wet and dry vac
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Armour all matt 
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): AG odour eliminator
Wax: AG HD wax
Polish: SRP
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: AG metal polish


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Tyres: Megs Endurance
Wheels: Iron X
Leather: Gliptone
Body shampoo: AG BWC or DDJ BTBM
Carpet cleaner: AG Interior Shampoo
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: PB NLD
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Don't know!
Wax: DDJ Hard Candy
Polish: SRP as an AIO
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Brasso! :lol:


----------



## bimmerjam (Feb 26, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> oh and this thread wont help you decide, as most answers will be completely different lol


Ah well hopefully many replies will be similar. It is better than browsing tons of websites that sell tons of products.

Thank you for your feedback so far guys


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyres: Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Wheels: Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel
Leather: Don't know
Body shampoo: CG citrus wash and gloss
Carpet cleaner: APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: AG VRC 
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Autosmart Bio brisk
Wax: AG HD wax
Polish: SRP 
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Don't think you can use metal polish on chrome trim? but I use autosol 

- Not the best stuff but of what I use most of the time

Also a tar remover would be handy for you, most people will say Tardis...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

*Tyres* : Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss
*Wheels* : Iron-X/Wolfs Decon Gel + Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
*Leather* : Dr Leather Wipes
*Body shampoo* : Britemax Clean Max Shampoo
*Carpet cleaner* : AG Interior Shampoo + Numatic George Wet & Dry Vac
*Plastic/vinyl cleaning/dressing* : Poorboys Natural Look Dressing
*Odour killer* : AG Odour Eliminator
*Wax* : Dodo Supernatural Wax
*Polish* : Poorboys Black Hole/Prima Amigo
*Chrome trim/exhaust tip*: Autosol Metal Polish

Don't forget Flash APC with febreze - it assists with so many detailing jobs.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> Carpet cleaner: Chemical Guys *Nonsense* Interior cleaner


I don't get the spelling. Nonscents or No Nonsense, but Nonsense?? It makes a Nonsense of interior dirt??


----------



## kaiss3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Car Key said:


> I don't get the spelling. Nonscents or No Nonsense, but Nonsense?? It makes a Nonsense of interior dirt??


Its CG Nonsense All Surface Cleanser....
http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/nons.htm


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Tyres: Never bothered with it tbh but AG vinyl and rubber care works well
Wheels: Wolfs decon gel and megs#16
Leather: Baby wipes
Body shampoo: AG BSC
Carpet cleaner: APC/AG interior shampoo and a wet vac
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: APC to clean and AG VRC to pretty it up
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): AG odour eliminator
Wax: Megs #16, DJ Hard candy/skull candy, AG HD wax
Polish: Gtechniq P1
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Autosol/wire wool.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

kaiss3 said:


> Its CG Nonsense All Surface Cleanser....
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/nons.htm


 I know, but it doesn't explain why they used that word. Mistake at the typesetters, maybe..

I think they're trying to abbreviate the term 'No Nonsense', but failed.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tyres:Espuma RD50, ido have some megs and pneu but i prefer rd50
Wheels:wolfs decon, original bilberry, mer acid based, sealed with Optiseal and Autobahn atm
Leather:gliptone
Body shampoo:not saying have to many but either BH autowash or wolfs white satin atm
Carpet cleaner: APC usually flash with febreeze
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing:APC same as above with PB interior one
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking):biobrisk i have none atm though
Wax:depends to many options i put my finger out and decide :lol:
Polish:variable majority of the time i use my wolfs, menz or 3m the volvo's seem to respond very well to Menz 203s on anothern note
Chrome trim/exhaust tip:megs NXT its very mucky being a diesel  20 miles and its black


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Tyres: Supagard stuff that came with the car (free Pro kit worth about £150!)
Wheels: Bilberry once every few months, otherwise just PW them. PP Seal and Shine once every few months.
Leather: AG cleaner than conditioner - smells lush!
Body shampoo: Turtlewax nano (and Snow foam)
Carpet cleaner: A vacuum cleaner - that's it.
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Mr Sheen or diluted APC
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Don't need it.
Wax: Zaino Z5 Pro - does everything
Polish: GTechniq P1 for bad areas but don't use on dark bonnets!
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Brasso wadding. Works a treat on the 335d tips!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyres: Megs Hotshine or As Highstyle
Wheels: Turtle wax Ice wheel cleaner (like iron x but cheaper)
Leather: Gliptone twins
Body shampoo: Anything cheap (dont see point in spending on shampoo)
Carpet cleaner: Cheap APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Febreeze
Wax: Dodojuice various for different paints (probably purple haze)
Polish: Autoglym Super Resin
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: autosol


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> oh and this thread wont help you decide, as most answers will be completely different lol


Yep, a very objective question that one. Though I suspect you'll find a couple of products will be listed regularly.

The only question you can ask and expect to get an accurate answer to is... What stages of detailing are there and what type of product can I use, IE:

protective wash - LSP friendly shampoo
strip wash - LSP un-friendly shampoo 
decontamination - tar remove, bug remover, iron remover.
Degreaser - APC, heavy duty degrease agent.

Etc Etc.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Car Key said:


> I know, but it doesn't explain why they used that word. Mistake at the typesetters, maybe..
> 
> I think they're trying to abbreviate the term 'No Nonsense', but failed.


i dont understand the name either.. but it works.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Might as well give a useful answer 

Tyres: Turtle Wax Nano
Wheels: Wolf's De-ironizer + apc to follow
Leather: 
Body shampoo: AG Body Conditioner (but about to change to one of the new Plane Polish ones)
Carpet cleaner: Daisy APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: AG VRC + AG Bumper Care 
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Febreeze
Wax: Not waxing at the moment
Sealant AG EGP
Polish: SRP + Menz family + Farcla G3 restorer + scratch-x (really depends on requirements)
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Autosol for actual metal, for plastic coated trim Scratch-x
Degreaser: Seclen S


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Tyres: Meg's Endurance gel
Wheels: Wolf's de-ironiser - seal with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
Leather: AG 
Body shampoo: Planet Polish HullaBaloo
Carpet cleaner: Flash APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Flash APC/Megs Quick Interior dressing
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): AG Odour Eliminator
Wax: Zymol Glasur/Swissvax Onyx (summer) Collinite 845 (winter) - Sealants for the silver car Werkstat Acrylic kit/CG Blitz
Polish: Megs
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Meg's NXT


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Tyres: FK #108AS
Wheels: FK #1000p
Leather: FK #108AS
Body shampoo: ONR
Plastic/vinyl cleaning/dressing: FK #108AS / Optimum Instant Detailer
Wax: (Sealants) FK #1000p / Optimum Opti-Seal (Carnauba) Harlys or CG50/50
Polish: Optimum Poli-Seal
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Duraglit wadding

Regards,
Steve


----------



## fencer (Jan 8, 2011)

Certainly a great deal of useful info there but one thing puzzles me. The emphasis on odour, smells, pong, call it what you will. What do you guys do with your precious cars that need all the de-smelling gear? Oh! Just dawned on me. It's maybe not the car.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Tyres: Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel
Wheels: Poorboys wheel sealant
Leather: Dr Leather wipes
Body shampoo: Dodo Juice Born to be Mild or Zymol Auto Wash
Plastic/vinyl cleaning/dressing: Aerospace 303 Protectant
Wax: (Sealants): Werkstatt Acrylic Jett / Menzerna Powerlock
Polish: Menzerna range + Werkstatt Prime
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Autosol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tyres: * CG Extreme Oil Shine Dressing
*Wheels: * Wolf Chemicals Rim Sealant and Nano Wheel cleaner
*Leather:* Dr Leather wipes (soon to be a spray!!!)
*Body shampoo:* Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo or Optimum No Rinse
*Trim dressing:* Wolf Chemicals Nano Dressing
*Wax/Sealant:* Wolf Chemicals Body Wrap!!!! (best LSP ever)
*Polish:* Menzerna 
*exhaust: * Autosol and sealed with FK1000p
*QD: *FK425

I would like to see what i would of said if this was 1/2/3/4... years ago?


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Leather: Baby wipes


Do they really work well on leather? I can imagine the smell being quite nice though...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Tyres: PERL
Wheels: PP WS&S
Leather: Don't have any, so N/A to me 
Body shampoo: CG Glossworkz
Carpet cleaner: The stuff that come with me VAX... Works well
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing:...Flash APC w/Fabreeze then PERL to dress
Wax: CG 50/50
Polish: AG SRP
Chrome trim/exhaust tip:... Dirty Diesel (no tip just standard exhaust) so have no idea if it would shine up or not. Suggestions on a postcard please :-D


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyres: Meg's Endurance Gel for wet look (or for a satin finish, Surf City Garage Tire Pro)
Wheels: Autosmart Smart wheels or AB Very Cherry (non acid)
Leather: Surf City's Voodoo Blend Rejuvenator
Body shampoo: Wolfs Satin or Dodo BTBM
Carpet cleaner: Autosmart Brisk
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Surf City's Black max or dash away for interior
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Autosmart Brisk
Wax: Colinite 476 for durability or Swissvax BOS for something nice
Polish: 3M range 
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Auto sol with 00 gague Wire wool.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Tyres: Tossup between Endurance (Its cheap and glossy) and Blackfire LL. 

Wheels: C5 to protect, Espuma to clean Heavy stuff, Iron X for pitting, Normal Shampoo for C5 

Leather: Gliptone

Body shampoo: BTBM (Or Hyperwash for bulk)

Carpet cleaner: G101 

Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Unsure

Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Autoglym 

Wax: Zymol Carbon for Nice, Fk 1000p for durability.

Polish: Pick One. Would have to be Blackhole if it were only 1 product. 

Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Autosol


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Snowball said:


> Do they really work well on leather? I can imagine the smell being quite nice though...


Kept my leather clean and in good condition for as long as I can remember...


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Tyres: Autosmart Highstyle 

Wheels: Autosmart Smartwheels(New formula)

Leather: Dr Leather wipes

Body shampoo: Megs Soft gel wash

Carpet cleaner: Autosmart Brisk

Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: Autosmart G101 for cleaning. Autoglym Supersheen for dressing.

Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Febreeze 

Wax: Dodo Supernatural Hybrid

Polish: Dodo Limeprime or Mens 203S

Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Autosol


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

Tyres: Megs endurance
Wheels: PB wheel sealant
Leather: AG cleaner and treatment (only 1 i used so far - gf`s car)
Body shampoo: TW big orange as pre cleaner and AG in bucket
Carpet cleaner: Flash with febreze APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: interior PB natural look dressing - exterior CG new look trim
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking): Flash with febreze then cali scents cherry
Wax: PB natty`s blue
Polish: Megs ultimate compound (by hand)
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: n/a
pretty budget stuff but works good i say


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

*Tyres:* Autosmart Highstyle
*Wheels:* Autosmart Smart Wheels
*Leather:* Dr Leather Wipes
*Body shampoo:* Valetpro Poseidons Carnauba wash
*Carpet cleaner:* Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner
*Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing:* Autosmart G101/Autosmart Trim Wizard 
*Odor killer (That really kills, no masking):* Autosmart Bio brisk
*Wax:* Collinite 476s
*Polish:* Auto Glym SRP (Super resin Polish) 
*Chrome trim/exhaust tip:* Autosol


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Tyres:Surfex HD and Surf City Beyond Black
Wheels:Cartec, IronX,Tardis
Leather:Gloss It
Body shampoo:Britmax or Supernatural
Carpet cleaner:Megs APC
Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing:Megs APC and PB NLD
Odor killer (That really kills, no masking):VP Enzyme Odour Eater
Wax:Supernatural, Harlys or Miglior Original
Polish:Menzerna
Chrome trim/exhaust tip:Autosol


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Tyres: Cleaning - Sem soap & driven Multi : Conditioning - My Tyre Polish 
Wheels:Iron X, Gtechniq C2
Leatherr Leather Wipes
Body shampoo: Infinity Ultra Wash (both wet and dry use)
Carpet cleaner: Driven Multi
Plastic/vinyl cleaning - Driven Multi - condition - Gtechniq C1 or C2
Polish: Xpert 1000 Ultra Polish and High Tech 1500
Chrome trim/exhaust tip: Glare Micro & Infinity Plus
Paint Decontamination: Finish Kare system, Iron X
Pads - Buff and Shine


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*Tyres: *Zymol Tyre Preserve
*Wheels:* Zymol Wheel Coat
*Leather:* Zymol Leather Cleaner
*Body shampoo:* Dodo Juice Supernatural - Lusso Autobathe
*Carpet cleaner:* Autoglym Interior Shampoo
*Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing: *Zymol Vinyl Cleaner - Prima Nero - Autoglym Bumper Care
*Wax:* Dodo Juice Supernatural - Menzerna Powerlock (sealant)
*Polish:* Menzerna


----------



## Sen Gore (Mar 31, 2012)

*Tyres*: Gtechniq T1 Tyre and Trim
*Wheels*: Planet Polish : Wheel Seal & Shine
*Body shampoo*: Werkstat Autobody Wash
*Carpet cleaner*:Gtechniq W2
*Plastic/vynil cleaning/dressing*: Werkstat Satin Prot (really unbeatable satin finish)
*Sealant*: Wolf's Body Wrap
*Polish*: Gtechniq P1

:car:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

303 is terrible on exterior trim.


----------

